# Afghanistan Air Force - Updates and Discussions.



## Kompromat

All updates about AAF will go in this thread.







@Sher Malang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ElHunter

AAF A-29 Super Tocanos at Moody Air Force base, where Afghan pilots are undergoing training.














AAF Special Mission Wing (SMW) inventory

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## black-hawk_101

They should have at least these used but upgraded equipment:
Mi-17: 150 
Uh-1/Bell-412: 150
Mi-35: 100
UAV/UCAV: 70
C-130: 30
C-27: 30

Beech special mission: 30
Basic trainers: 30


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

A 29 Super Tucanos Fly Over Kabul, Afghanistan 04.28.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aftab_s81

Air support is a must these day to soften the target. Without airforce AAF can not fight Talees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

http://www.janes.com/article/64478/afghanistan-to-get-a-further-four-super-tucanos

The Afghan Air Force (AAF) is to receive four more Embraer-Sierra Nevada Corporation (SNC) A-29 Super Tucano light attack aircraft to add to the 20 already under contract, the US Air Force (USAF) disclosed on 7 October.


----------



## Hindustani78

Thu Oct 20, 2016 | 10:05pm EDT
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-afghanistan-air-force-idUSKCN12L05Q



By Josh Smith | LOGAR PROVINCE, Afghanistan

NATO forces have begun a new program to train Afghan soldiers to pinpoint ground targets for aircraft flying overhead, hoping that it will help stem militant advances in recent months and reverse a sharp rise in civilian casualties.

The alliance has shifted most military responsibility on to Afghanistan's armed forces since it ended its main combat mission after 2014, including building up air capabilities that are crucial to holding back Taliban gains.

A growing number of mainly small Afghan aircraft have been firing increasingly powerful weapons at militants with little or no guidance from the ground, a problem that U.S. advisers like Lieutenant Colonel Andy Janssen are trying to address.

"When you're in the air, the picture of what's going on is vastly different than when you're on the ground," he told Reuters during a recent training exercise in Logar province, just south of the capital Kabul.

"The ability to talk a pilot's eyes to the target effectively is huge. The effectiveness of the strikes goes up exponentially when you do that."

About 60 students are currently at various levels in the program, with officials hoping to field nearly 100 so-called Afghan Tactical Air Controllers (ATACs) by March next year, in time for an expected seasonal upswing in Afghan Taliban fighting after mountain snows melt.

While air "spotters" are no guarantee that the right target will be hit, greater accuracy from air strikes is crucial on two fronts.

Afghan ground forces have struggled to contain a stubborn insurgency that is fighting to topple the Western-backed government and drive out foreign troops, and their reliance on effective air support is increasing.

And civilian casualties from air strikes have spiked this year, with 133 Afghans killed and 159 wounded in the first nine months of 2016, 72 percent up from the same year-ago period.

While no separate data were available for attacks carried out by Afghan, U.S. or NATO aircraft, the United Nations said two-thirds of this year's civilian casualties were caused by the local air force.

The UN also said Afghanistan had 41 aircraft capable of conducting air strikes by June, up from 28 at the end of last year.

PRACTICAL TRAINING

At a military range in Logar, students and pilots practise coordinating air strikes as warplanes and helicopters blast old cars set as targets on the ground.

The trainees used compasses, laser range finders, GPS devices and what Janssen called "very complicated" radios.

Afghan air force A-29 attack planes roared past as ATACs perched on a dusty hill consulted pages full of calculations and spoke by radio to the pilots overhead.

Nearby, U.S. advisers monitored the conversation, double checking the process and interjecting with advice, corrections, or encouragement.

Once clearance was given, a plume of smoke appeared under the aircraft's wing followed by a blast of dust as rockets hit the training range.

Unlike American soldiers, who may undergo years of specialized certifications to direct air strikes, Afghans in the program will be deployed after five to six weeks of training, although instructors say they will receive more advanced training later.

SLOW START

Like the Afghan air force more broadly, which only began to expand rapidly in the last two years, the ATAC program has had a slow start.

In an initial program, soldiers were pulled from existing army units for training as ATACs, said Colonel Troy Henderson, commander of the U.S. Air Force's expeditionary advisory group in Kabul.

When they returned, however, many went back to other army jobs, rather than working to coordinate air cover.


"They didn't have positions set aside, so the newly trained ATACs were out guarding gates," Henderson said. "We didn't foresee that problem when we started off."

Under the new program, initiated in March, ATACs have been assigned directly to the air force, allowing them to focus on their specialized role, he added.

Janssen said the reforms were already paying off, with deployed ATACs playing a more effective role in air operations.

During a recent operation in northern Afghanistan, an Afghan aircraft was 30 seconds from launching an air strike when an ATAC called it off because two goat herders had walked into the area.

"If the ATAC hadn't been there, then there could have possibly been a couple civilians hurt from the strike," Janssen said.

As the Taliban insurgency has spread, and Afghans have less access to back-up from U.S. planes and helicopters, civilian casualties caused by the Afghan air force have surpassed those attributed to international air strikes for the first time.

Other incidents this year have claimed the lives of Afghan soldiers and police caught in so-called "friendly fire" air strikes.

The ATAC trainees see their role as key to preventing more deaths in errant air assaults.

"We can take our coordinates and the enemy coordinates to prevent civilian casualties and hitting the wrong target," said Lieutenant Mohammad Akram, one of the trainees, after he practiced guiding in a bomb.

"This is our duty, to save people's lives."

(Writing by Josh Smith; Editing by Mike Collett-White)

An Afghan Tactical Air Controller practices directing an air strike during an exercise at a range outside Kabul, Afghanistan, October 18, 2016. REUTERS/Josh Smith




An American military adviser consults with an Afghan Tactical Air Controller during an exercise at a range outside Kabul, Afghanistan, October 18, 2016. REUTERS/Josh Smith




A group of Afghan Tactical Air Controller students make calculations for calling in air strikes during an exercise at a range outside Kabul, Afghanistan, October 18, 2016. REUTERS/Josh Smith




Dust rises from the site of a rocket strike at a range where Afghan troops practiced coordinating air strikes during an exercise outside Kabul, Afghanistan, October 18, 2016. REUTERS/Josh Smith




An Afghan Air Force A-29 attack aircraft flies during an exercise at a bombing range outside Kabul, Afghanistan, October 18, 2016. REUTERS/Josh Smith




An Afghan Tactical Air Controller practices directing an air strike during an exercise at a range outside Kabul, Afghanistan, October 18, 2016. REUTERS/Josh Smith




An Afghan Air Force A-29 attack aircraft fires a rocket during an exercise at a bombing range outside Kabul, Afghanistan October 18, 2016. REUTERS/Josh Smith




A group of Afghan Tactical Air Controller students make calculations for calling in air strikes during an exercise at a range outside Kabul, Afghanistan, October 18, 2016. REUTERS/Josh Smith

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

Would a professional and capable Afghan air force change the balance of power versus the Taliban ?


----------



## Hindustani78

wiseone2 said:


> Would a professional and capable Afghan air force change the balance of power versus the Taliban ?



Afghan Airforce would be more to defend the soveriginity and territorial intregity of Afghanistan , Taliban are already working with the Afghan Central Government as talks been held. 

The Government of India organized the first ever tele-conference lecture for Afghanistan National Agricultural Sciences and Technology University (ANASTU) on 2nd February, 2015 at Kandahar University campus. 

ANASTU was inaugurated on 15 February 2014 by the former Afghan President H.E. Mr. Hamid Karzai and the then Indian External Affairs Minister H.E. Mr. Salman Khurshid.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://tass.com/defense/909765

ZHUHAI, October 31. /TASS/. Russia is taking part in repair of helicopters purchased by the United States for the armed forces of Afghanistan, Deputy Chief Executive Officer for after-sales services of Russian Helicopters Igor Chechikov told TASS in an interview on Monday.

"Proactive operation of our helicopters purchased by the United States is underway in Afghanistan; several countries make their repair. Furthermore, you are aware that the US government lifted sanctions on cooperation with Rosoboronexport exactly in respect of after-sales maintenance of Russian helicopters. This is because there is a large fleet of our helicopters in Afghanistan and the US pilots are flying them in particular, Chechikov said.

"Repair of the said helicopters is taking place with participation of the Russian party," he added.

*Russia may repair about 200 Afghanistan’s defense helicopters if relevant agreements are reached with the US* and repair plants in East Europe, Deputy CEO of Rosoboronexport Sergei Goreslavsky told TASS earlier.


----------



## Hindustani78

By Khaama Press - Tue Nov 29 2016, 11:47 am
http://www.khaama.com/funding-requested-to-update-53-blackhawk-helicopters-for-afghan-forces-02389
The United States Department of Defense (DoD) has reportedly requested funding to refurbish and update at least 53 UH-60 Blackhawk helicopters for the Afghan National Defense and Security Forces (ANDSF), it has been reported.

A spokesman for DoD, Adam Stump, told Reuters “The Department of Defence has determined that procuring U.S.-made helicopters is a more sustainable long-term solution to meet the requirements.”

According to the paper, the $814 million request, made in a budget amendment submitted this month, would also provide money for other new attack aircraft for the Afghans.

It would help push the total funding for Afghan security forces to $4.2 billion for 2017, surpassing the $1.2 billion requested for arming and supporting local forces in Iraq and Syria.

Stump further added that the delivery of the helicopters will begin within two years once the Congress approves the funding.

The budget also requests funding for 30 additional armed MD-530 attack helicopters, six A-29 fixed wing close attack aircraft and five AC-208 aircraft for the Afghan air force.

The decision to replace Russian helicopters with Blackhawks was made following efforts by U.S. Senator Richard Blumenthal (D-CT), U.S. Senator Chris Murphy (D-CT), and U.S. Representative Rosa DeLauro (D-CT).

“This long overdue step—which I repeatedly advocated— will rightly provide the Afghan military with American helicopters from Sikorsky rather than lesser quality Russian products,” Blumenthal said. “It’s good news for Connecticut’s economy and jobs, and equally good for our national security. Millions of American dollars should never have gone to Russia for Mi-17 helicopters instead of Sikorsky Blackhawks—a travesty that will now be stopped.”

For more than a decade, the DoD has supplied the ANDSF with Russian-made Mi-17 helicopters, but ongoing sanctions resulting from Russian aggression have beleaguered the program and halted the flow of aircraft, parts, and supplies.

Home » Afghanistan » Afghan maintainers complete major inspection

*Afghan maintainers complete major inspection*
By Ghanizada - Tue Nov 29 2016, 8:31 am





Afghan Air Force maintainers completed the first 600-hour aircraft inspection in country, including the post-inspection engine run, on an A-29 Super Tucano Nov. 23, 2016, at Hamid Karzai International Airport, Kabul, Afghanistan.

This 600-hour inspection is a significant achievement for the AAF maintainers as they were able to use their recent qualifications to complete the maintenance with minimal contractor assistance.

“Having the Afghans complete major inspections in country will be key to their sustainability, and I was impressed with their efforts and enthusiasm to learn and complete such a complex task,” said Scott Stover, A-29 contractor site lead.

A milestone has been reached in the buildup of the latest fixed-wing combat squadron for the AAF. Maintenance graduates from initial A-29 training at Moody Air Force Base, Ga., have worked together with their contractor trainers and U.S. Air Force advisors to gain critical skills to maintain and employ this aircraft–which has been here less than a year.

A major inspection on the A-29 involves many separate inspections. Over the past three weeks, the maintainers took an in-depth look at the airframe and aircraft systems, including the flight controls, landing gear and avionics packages. The inspection is required preventative maintenance to ensure the aircraft is reliable until the next scheduled major inspection.

A single A-29 typically flies multiple combat sorties in a day, and major inspections minimize malfunctions between flights.

“Many aspects of the Afghan Air Force technicians’ backgrounds are parallel to our own,” said Tech. Sgt. Ralph Wellington Jr., A-29 advisor. “They come from various parts of their country and a variety of professions, all with one goal in mind–serving their country and working toward peace for their families.”

Wellington said many of the Afghan maintainers were prior maintainers on C-130s, C-27s, or helicopters. Combined, they have decades of experience to bring to the A-29 program.

“It’s this experience which has enabled them to rapidly learn the advanced systems, and in turn, impart that knowledge to their peers in their own language,” said Capt. Andrew Johnson, 440th Air Expeditionary Advisory Squadron, fixed wing operations officer. “This feat is impressive since it’s done under a high ops-tempo generating combat missions, both here and at forward operating locations.”

AAF Brig. Gen. Shafi Noori, Kabul Air Wing Maintenance Group commander, was at the engine run to congratulate his maintainers’ efforts.

“You’ve worked tirelessly learning a lot of information and your ability to complete this inspection means today is a very special day for us,” said Shafi through an interpreter.

The Afghan maintainers will continue working with their contractor trainers and Train, Advise, Assist Command-Air (TAAC-Air) advisors with the goal of sustaining the A-29 fleet independently.

“Our mission under TAAC-Air is to train, advise, and assist in order to help build a professional, capable, and sustainable Afghan Air Force,” said Maj. Elbert M. Waters IV, 440th AEAS commander. “The commitment of the Afghans working with the A-29s is a testament to how far they have come, and how far they will go. Understanding that air worthiness cannot be achieved and maintained without dedicated preventative maintenance is key. This historical moment identifies that these maintainers get it…and are all in…in this fight against the insurgency and in the fight to build a stronger Afghanistan.”

This article was originally published by the US Air Forces Central Command by By Tech. Sgt. Jeffrey Marino, 438th Air Expeditionary Wing


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...tan’s-second-female-pilot/article16778314.ece
KABUL: December 08, 2016 18:52 IST
Updated: December 08, 2016 18:54 IST





In this November 21, 2016 photo, Captain Safia Ferozi (26) sits in a C-208, a turboprop plane used as transport for the armed forces, before a flight at the Afghan military airbase in Kabul, Afghanistan. From a childhood as a refugee, Captain Ferozi is now flying a transport plane for the Afghan air force as the country’s second female pilot, a sign of the efforts to bring more women into the armed forces to fight the Taliban militancy. Curiously, she has married another pilot Captain Mohammad Jawad Najafi, who has solidly backed her ambitions. | Photo Credit:  AP 


* Sky is the limit for Captain Safia Ferozi (26), who is in a high-flying career fighting the Taliban insurgency. *

From a childhood as a refugee, Captain Safia Ferozi is now flying a transport plane for Afghanistan’s air force as the country’s second female pilot, a sign of the efforts to bring more women into the armed forces.

Along the way, Ms. Ferozi (26) also married another pilot, who flies in the same unit supporting army ground forces. They are part of a small Afghan air force that is trying to take a greater role in fighting the Taliban insurgency.

*She flies a turboprop*

“When I wear military uniform, I really, really feel proud of myself as a woman,” Ms. Ferozi said while preparing for a flight at the air force base in the capital, Kabul. She flies a C-208, a turboprop plane used as transport for the armed forces.

Nearly 16 years since the collapse of the militant Taliban regime after the United States-led invasion in 2001, Afghan women are taking steps to increase their presence in society, including in parliament, government and the military. Still, they face resistance in a deeply conservative society where women are largely expected to stay in the home and where violence against women remains a widespread problem.

*Fled Kabul for Pakistan*

When she was a child, Ms. Ferozi’s family fled from their home in Kabul in the 1990s, during the civil war among Afghanistan’s warlords. They took refuge in Pakistan, returning only after the fall of the Taliban.

In high school in post-Taliban Afghanistan, Ms. Ferozi saw a TV commercial urging women to join the military. So after graduation she enrolled in the military academy, studying to become a communication officer. Then it was announced at the academy that the air force was looking for women to become pilots.

Ms. Ferozi and 12 other women applied, and she was the only one who passed the tests to enter training.

*Piloting a family*

While she was training at an airfield in the western province of Herat, she first met Capt Mohammad Jawad Najafi, the pilot who would later become her husband. They married nearly two years ago, and he has since backed her ambitions.

She graduated from training in 2015. She gave birth to their first child, daughter Nergis, now nearly 8 months old, and is back flying missions.

Five other women are currently going through training to become pilots in the country’s air force.


----------



## Hindustani78

By Khaama Press - Sun Dec 18 2016, 8:27 am
http://www.khaama.com/afghan-forces-receive-light-attack-aircraft-in-kandahar-airfield-02492


The Afghan National Defense and Security Forces (ANDSF) received the first A-29 Super Tucano light attack aircraft in Kandahar Airfield amid ongoing efforts to boost the airpower of the Afghan forces to suppress a resurgent Taliban. _(U.S. Air Force photos by Tech. Sgt. Jennifer Noonkester)_

The planes were deployed earlier this month and a ceremony was organized to mark the arrival of the aircraft.

Members of the 738th Air Expeditionary Advisory Group at Kandahar Airfield, Afghanistan, participate in a ceremony for the arrival of A-29 Super Tucanos with Afghan Air Force members from Kandahar Air Wing Dec. 1, 2016,” according to 438th Air Expeditionary Wing.

The statement further added “The ceremony marked the arrival of the A-29s to KAF. Participants from both the AAF and US Air Force welcomed the arrival of the increased combat capability to the region.”

The Afghan Air Force received several A-29 and MD-530 Cayuse helicopters from the United States earlier this year which are playing a key role in providing close air support to the Afghan forces.

“The AAF’s capability to provide airlift, casualty evacuation (CASEVAC),4 and organic aerial fires continue to improve as the Department of Defense (DoD) fields more aircraft to the AAF and as its pilots and crews gain operational experience. With the fielding of 12 additional MD- 530 attack helicopters during the reporting period and several more months of operational employment of the A-29 light attack aircraft, the AAF demonstrated increasing effectiveness in providing aerial fires in support of ANA ground forces,” according to the latest Pentagon report, Enhancing Security and Stability in Afghanistan.

The report further added that the use of A-29s and MD-530s in particular were critical to the success of ANDSF offensive clearing operations during Operation Shafaq. After a little more than six months of conducting combat operations, the ANDSF is proving increasingly effective at integrating the A-29 into operations. The AAF is also working more closely with the ANA to improve aerial fires integration through the further development of Afghan Tactical Air Coordinators (ATAC).

The AAF use the A-29 Super Tucano light attack aircraft to attack targets of strategic significance and to provide critical air support, such as aerial fires, to ground forces. The A-29 can carry Mk-81 250-lb bombs, Mk-82 500-lb bombs, rockets, and two .50 cal machine guns mounted in the wings.

The A-29 is also capable of employing laser-guided bombs, but due to low aircrew experience levels, technical issues with front seat targeting and aircraft performance limitations, employment training has been delayed, the report stated, adding that the A-29 pilots however continue to achieve high accuracy with unguided bombs, and there has been no operational impact due to the delay of the laser-guided bomb training.

Eight A-29s are in Afghanistan along with their Afghan pilots and associated maintenance personnel. Twelve more Afghan A-29s are at Moody Air Force Base, Georgia, to support pilot and maintenance training, and will be delivered to Kabul by late 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

*http://www.khaama.com/afghan-air-to-afghan-ground-special-units-conduct-integration-training-02602*
*Afghan Air to Afghan Ground: special units conduct integration training*
By Khaama Press - Mon Jan 02 2017, 1:39 pm







Members of the Afghan National Defense and Security Forces participated in air-to-ground integration training at a firing range here Dec. 27.

The day-long training exercise was part of the ANDSF winter campaign, which focuses on enabling Afghan forces to regenerate capability and capacity, and is supported by the NATO train, advise, and assist mission.

At a press briefing earlier this month, Gen. John Nicholson, NATO Resolute Support mission commander, emphasized that during the winter campaign, the regeneration effort focuses on Afghan special forces.

Coalition members advised special forces units from the Ktah Khas, Special Mission Wing, General Command of Police Special Units, Afghan Air Force, and Afghan National Army Special Operations Command during the live-fire exercise.

Together, the units employed aerial fire from Afghan MD-530 helicopters and ground fire from mortars to hone skills in close air support, targeting, intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance, and special operations.

Afghan MD-530F


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/us-awards-9-3-million-contract-in-support-of-afghan-air-force-02749
The United States has awarded a contract worth $9.3 million support of the Afghan Air Force, the US Department of Defense (DoD) said.

“AAI Corp., doing business as Textron Systems, Hunt Valley, Maryland, has been awarded a $9,352,070 predominantly firm-fixed-price contract for contractor logistics support and maintenance training services,” according to a press release by DoD.

The statement further adds “Contractor will provide these services for 24 aircraft to Train, Advise, Assist Command-Air in support of the Afghan Air Force.”

“Work will be performed at Kabul, Afghanistan; and Kandahar, Afghanistan, and is expected to be complete by Jan. 31, 2018,” the statement said, adding that “This award is the result of a competitive acquisition with four offers received.”

According to Defense Department “Fiscal 2017 Afghan Security Forces funds in the amount of $9,352,070 are being obligated at the time of award. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, Ohio, is the contracting activity (FA8617-17-C-6218).”

This comes as the close allies of Afghanistan have stepped up rehabilitation process of the Afghan Air Force in a bid to boost the capabilities of the Afghan forces counter the threats posed by the terrorist networks and groups.

The Afghan Air Force received several fixed-wing aircraft as well as combat helicopters from the United States and India late in 2015 and earlier last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/14-militants-killed-in-helmand-airstrike-02753

At least 14 militants were killed in an airstrike conducted by the Afghan Air Force in southern Helmand province of Afghanistan.

According to the local government officials, the airstrike was carried out in Nad-e-Ali district.

The provincial government office in a statement said the militants were targeted in an area located between Hazargan and Noor Mohammad Khan villages.

The statement further added that 4 militants were also wounded during the airstrike.

A rocket launcher, 1 PKM machine gun, 2 AK-47 rifles, and 6 Improvised Explosive Device were also destroyed in the airstrike, the statement added.

The anti-government armed militant groups including the Taliban insurgents have not commented regarding the report so far.

Helmand is among the volatile provinces in southern Afghanistan where the Taliban insurgents are actively operating in a number of its districts.

At least 15 Taliban including some of the senior commanders of the group were killed in a similar airstrike earlier this month.

The officials said the airstrike was carried out b the US forces targeting the militants in the restive Musa Qala district.

According to the officials, three Humvee vehicles, 1 Ford Ranger vehicle, 18 PK heavy machine guns, 3 mortars, 4 SPG-9 rocket launchers, and 25 AK-47 assault rifles were destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/11-afghan-tactical-air-coordinator-students-graduate-in-helmand-02760

A group of at least 11 Afghan Tactical Air Coordinator students have graduated in southern Helmand province of Afghanistan as efforts are underway to boost the capabilities of the Afghan National Defense and Security Forces (ANDSF).

“The 215th Corps in Helmand Province graduated 11 Afghan Tactical Air Coordinator students on January 26,” the NATO-led Resolute Support (RS) mission said in a statement.

The statement further added “They are now trained and ready to advise ground commanders on attack air operations, assist in operational planning, and provide target data through Air to Ground Integration from a maneuvering ground force to the aircrews flying in support of missions, which will allow them to defeat the enemies of GIRoA with greater success.”

“These students are the most recent addition to the Corps’ and the ANA’s effort to enhance combined arms maneuver and integrate myriad lethal and nonlethal assets on tomorrow’s battlefield,” the statement said, adding that “The class began with 19 students, and after enduring 21 days of intensive study, 11 are now proud members of the ATAC community.”

This comes as the close allies of Afghanistan have stepped up rehabilitation process of the Afghan Air Force in a bid to boost the capabilities of the Afghan forces counter the threats posed by the terrorist networks and groups.

The Afghan Air Force received several fixed-wing aircraft as well as combat helicopters from the United States and India late in 2015 and earlier last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*44 Afghan Air Force C-130H maintainers earn level 3 certification*
By Khaama Press - Fri Feb 03 2017, 9:36 am
http://www.khaama.com/44-afghan-air-force-c-130h-maintainers-earn-level-3-certification-02795

KABUL, Afghanistan–As the train, advise and assist missions continue in Afghanistan, the Afghan Air Force is taking the lead from Coalition in supporting ground troops through air power.

Maintenance air advisors from Train, Advise, Assist Command-Air (TAAC-Air), 440th Air Expeditionary Advisory Squadron, are working side-by-side with their AAF counterparts to develop a professional, capable and sustainable air force.

At the beginning of 2014, the AAF received C-130H models in which currently four crews are trained and in full mission capable status.

“Providing a platform like the C-130H to the AAF increases their capacity for airlift, casualty evacuation, and troop transport,” said Maj. Elbert Waters, 440th AEAS commander. “This capacity allows Afghanistan to combat their war on their own terms. This strategic advantage could never be realized without the hard work of these air advisors.”

For the past six months, maintenance air advisors have worked with their AAF counterparts becoming trained and qualified as level three maintainers. On Jan. 11, 2017, a group of 44 AAF C-130H maintainers were the first in-country trained to graduate and receive their level three certification.

The recent graduates were trained by Total Force Airmen from Youngstown Air Reserve Station, Ohio and Dobbins Air Reserve Base, Ga., that specialize in various maintenance Air Force Specialty Codes from; engine and propulsion, hydraulics, fuel, electrical and environmental, avionics, and crew chief specialist.

“The AAF is trained in accordance with their Career Field Education and Training Program and progress from zero level to three level, then from three to two, and then two to one,” explained Senior Master Sgt. Kevin Pratt, 440th AEAS C-130 maintenance team lead. “It varies on the amount of training time, but usually a one year progression in each step due to the language barrier and the use of interpreters.”

Both enlisted and officer Afghan maintainers who score higher than a 55 on an English examination have the opportunity to attend the Defense Language Institute in the United States. They then move forward to their respective career field specialty technical training in various parts of the U.S. This helps AAF maintenance crews get a better understanding of technical and mechanical terms that do not translate well with the use of interpreters, explained Pratt.

Currently, maintenance on the AAF C-130H is accomplished by contractors, while TAAC-Air advisors teach both in a classroom and hands-on setting.

“The maintenance that keeps the C-130s in the air is heavily dependent on (Contractor Logistic Support) at this time, and this will transition to being heavily AAF only in the next five to ten years,” said Waters. “The maintenance training occurring right now is building the force of qualified technicians that will take the lead as CLS decreases.”

Advisors continue to work toward an end state of AAF maintenance becoming self-sufficient. Plans are currently in the works for a train-the-trainer program, which will have qualified AAF maintainers teaching classes.

“Building a maintainer is a long process. The increased capabilities will not be seen or realized for several more years,” said Waters. “The AAF has had a jump in capabilities due to the lift missions that are being executed daily.”

Before any training takes place, advisors are taught to build a trusting relationship with their AAF counterparts. The group of Total Force Airmen worked to build a connection that breaks the communication barrier.

Although only few of the AAF maintainers speak English, crews can often be seen laughing and telling jokes with advisors during down time. However, when training takes place focus is then returned to learning their craft.

“These students are very motivated and have a strong desire to contribute to their country,” said Tech. Sgt. Toron Bordain, 440th AEAS C-130 maintenance advisor. “It was a great experience working with the AAF, and we were able to build strong and lasting bonds.”

The time for the Youngstown ARS and Dobbins ARB advisors is coming to an end, but new teams from the Air National Guard are now in place to ensure training continues.

Training of aircraft maintainers is just one facet that helps the AAF continue to grow and lead operations in their country.

In the short time the AAF has had the C-130H in inventory, the airframe has proven to be a major asset to the Afghan’s mission success. As of 2016, the AAF C-130H crews flew more than 1,065 sorties and transported more than 29,900 passengers and 880 metric tons of cargo, according to TAAC-Air operation advisors.

“We are making a difference every day, and the gains that have been made are historic,” said Waters. “The members of the AAF are people that take great risks for their country…they eagerly want to learn to make their force stronger.”


----------



## Incog_nito

Why not US transfer it's Humvees to Afghanistan and all of them?


----------



## Hindustani78

US Central Command (CENTCOM) commander Gen. Joseph Votel told Congress on Thursday.

"Going forward, transitioning from Russian to US airframes will ensure Afghan forces have a more sustainable fleet that is interoperable with US forces and will enhance the Afghans’ ability to operate independently of coalition forces," Votel stated in written testimony.

Votel explained the current fleet was undersized and more expensive than the Afghan forces originally anticipated.

The US Defense Department has requested $814.5 million for fiscal year 2017 to replace the Afghan fleet, he added.

The plan includes 53 UH-60 helicopters, 30 armed MD-530F helicopters, six A-29 attack aircraft and five AC-208s.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/gen-votel-urg...udget-for-afghanistan-blackhawk-program-02364

The commander of the United States Central Command General Joseph L. Votel has requested the US Congress to approve the budget for the Afghan forces Blackhawk program.

In his statement before the Senate Armed Services Committee, Gen. Votel informed regarding the significant capability gaps in Afghan Air Force, saying “The current rotary wing fleet consisting primarily of the Russian-made Mi-17 is both undersized and proving to be more expensive and difficult to sustain than originally envisioned and is experiencing a higher than expected attrition rate.”

Gen. Votel further added “Going forward, transitioning from Russian to U.S. airframes will ensure Afghan forces have a more sustainable fleet that is interoperable with U.S. forces and will enhance the Afghans’ ability to operate independently of coalition forces. The U.S. government is considering a critical AAF initiative to replace the unsustainable Russian-manufactured aircraft fleet and make up for combat losses in Afghan transport helicopters by providing U.S. UH-60s.”

He said “The DoD-request of $814.5M for FY17 for the first year of our plan to recapitalize the Afghan fleet provides funding to procure 53 UH-60s, with refurbishment and modification of the first 18; 30 additional armed MD-530F helicopters; 6 additional A-29 attack aircraft; and five AC-208s. The requested FY2017 Afghan Security Forces Fund (ASFF) budget, including the 23 additional funds for the first year of this proposed aviation initiative, went to Congress on 10 Nov 2016.؛

“The FY17 proposal is pending approval and we appreciate your support in reaching resolution as soon as possible to mitigate the gaps in Afghan aerial fires and lift capabilities,” Gen. Votel said, adding that “Transition from Mi-17 to UH-60 airframes will eventually eliminate reliance on Russian sourced parts for maintenance requirements. With our support, we can expect the AAF will continue to build needed capability over the next few years and into the future.”


----------



## Hindustani78

President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani has called on time supplies to the Afghan National Defense and Security Forces as a key factor in defeating the enemies of the country.

http://www.khaama.com/on-time-supplies-played-key-role-in-defeating-enemies-ghani-02425
In telephone conversation with senior military commanders in Faryab and Kunar, President Ghani hailed the defense forces for their bravery in ending sieges created by the militants.

The senior commanders briefed President Ghani regarding the military operations and supplies delivered to the defense forces in the areas under their control.

The Afghan Air Force plays a key role in delivery of the supplies to the ground forces with the current fleet of fixed and rotary wing aircraft.

The Air Force performs scores of sorties on daily basis with majority of them comprising cargo delivery, according to the Afghan Air Force.

The current fleet includes Mi-17 helicopters, C-130 aircraft and some other small aircraft although efforts are underway to further boost the capabilities of the air forces.

In the meantime, the commander of the United States Central Command General Joseph L. Votel has requested the US Congress to approve the budget for the Afghan forces Blackhawk program.

In his statement before the Senate Armed Services Committee, Gen. Votel informed regarding the significant capability gaps in Afghan Air Force, saying “The current rotary wing fleet consisting primarily of the Russian-made Mi-17 is both undersized and proving to be more expensive and difficult to sustain than originally envisioned and is experiencing a higher than expected attrition rate.”


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/4-new-light-attack-aircraft-arrives-in-for-the-afghan-air-force-02439

*A batch of four new light attack A-29 Super Tucano aircraft arrived in Kabul on Monday* which are expected to be used by the Afghan Air Force in the new fighting season.

The 438th Air Expeditionary Wing said the planes will be used by the Afghan Air Force for close-air attack, air interdiction, escort and armed reconnaissance.

The latest arrivals, which traveled from Moody Air Force Base, Ga., bring the AAF A-29 inventory from eight to 12 aircraft in country.

There are still seven A-29s assigned to Moody AFB where they are used for training pilots.

The A-29 is a multi-role, fixed-wing aircraft that will provide the Afghan air force with an indigenous air-to-ground capability and aerial reconnaissance capabilities to support the country’s counterinsurgency operations.

Eight Afghan Air Force pilots completed their training late last year and graduated from a program hosted by the 81st Fighter Squadron at Moody Air Force Base in United States.

The Afghan Air Force officials are saying the A-29s can carry out precise airstrike using laser technology and can four types of weapons, 250 kgs of bombs, guided and unguided rockets, and can fly with low speed and altitude to precisely find and attack the targets.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/india-mulls-to-repair-grounded-afghan-air-force-planes-with-50m-budget-02452

The Indian government is mulling to repair the grounded Afghan Air Force planes as efforts are underway to further boost the capabilities of the Afghan forces who are in critical need of air power.

A technical team was reportedly sent to Afghanistan last year to review the needs of the Afghan National Defense and Security Forces with the officials saying the delegation also inspected the grounded planes, including 11 Mi-35 gunships and seven transport planes.

The Indian Ambassador to Afghanistan Manpreet Vohra told Reuters “We have been looking at the scale of the challenge the ANSF (Afghan National Security Forces) faces, particularly in one segment, close air support.”


“We are trying to see how we can help. They have a large number of attack helicopters and transport aircraft grounded for want of spares, for expiry of certification,” he added.

A decision is expected to be taken in this regard within the next few months, the officials have said.

This comes as the United States also works on plans to replace the transport helicopters being used by the Afghan Air Force with the modern UH-60 Blackhawk helicopters.

In his statement before the Senate Armed Services Committee, Gen. Votel informed regarding the significant capability gaps in Afghan Air Force, saying “The current rotary wing fleet consisting primarily of the Russian-made Mi-17 is both undersized and proving to be more expensive and difficult to sustain than originally envisioned and is experiencing a higher than expected attrition rate.”

He said “The DoD-request of $814.5M for FY17 for the first year of our plan to recapitalize the Afghan fleet provides funding to procure 53 UH-60s, with refurbishment and modification of the first 18; 30 additional armed MD-530F helicopters; 6 additional A-29 attack aircraft; and five AC-208s. The requested FY2017 Afghan Security Forces Fund (ASFF) budget, including the 23 additional funds for the first year of this proposed aviation initiative, went to Congress on 10 Nov 2016.”


----------



## João Paulo Moralez

Hello Friends, I'm looking for pictures and informations about the operation on Super Tucano in Afghanistan. Does anyone can help me? I'm a Brazilian journalist specialized in aviation and I'm writing about it.


----------



## Yaseen1

strong afghan airforce will be threat to 
Pakistan


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/us-approves-76-7-million-contract-in-support-of-afghan-air-force-02837
By Khaama Press - Fri May 26 2017, 4:02 pm
The United States has approved a new contract worth $76.7 million in support of the Afghan Air Force as efforts are underway to boost the capabilities of the Afghan National Defense and Security Forces. (Photo: US Defense Forces in Middle East)

A statement by the Department of Defense said “MD Helicopters Inc., Mesa, Arizona, was awarded a $76,700,001 firm-fixed-price foreign military sales (Afghanistan) contract for contractor logistics support for the MD 530F aircraft fleet in support of the Afghanistan Air Force.”

The statement further added “One bid was solicited and one bid received. Work will be performed in Mesa, Arizona; and Afghanistan, with an estimated completion date of May 31, 2018.”

“Fiscal 2017 other funds in the amount of $37,583,000 were obligated at the time of the award. U.S. Army Contracting Command, Redstone Arsenal, Alabama, is the contracting activity (W58RGZ-17-C-0038),” the statement added.

This comes as efforts are underway by the Afghan government and the international allies of Afghanistan to increase the air power of the Afghan security forces.

The commander of the United States Central Command General Joseph L. Votel requested the US Congress to approve the budget for the Afghan forces Blackhawk program.

In his statement before the Senate Armed Services Committee earlier in March this year, Gen. Votel informed regarding the significant capability gaps in Afghan Air Force, saying “Going forward, transitioning from Russian to U.S. airframes will ensure Afghan forces have a more sustainable fleet that is interoperable with U.S. forces and will enhance the Afghans’ ability to operate independently of coalition forces. The U.S. government is considering a critical AAF initiative to replace the unsustainable Russian-manufactured aircraft fleet and make up for combat losses in Afghan transport helicopters by providing U.S. UH-60s.”

He said “The DoD-request of $814.5M for FY17 for the first year of our plan to recapitalize the Afghan fleet provides funding to procure 53 UH-60s, with refurbishment and modification of the first 18; 30 additional armed MD-530F helicopters; 6 additional A-29 attack aircraft; and five AC-208s. The requested FY2017 Afghan Security Forces Fund (ASFF) budget, including the 23 additional funds for the first year of this proposed aviation initiative, went to Congress on 10 Nov 2016.”

Afghan air force airmen board a C-208B at the Kabul, Afghanistan, International Airport, Nov. 1, 2011. Two operational decrees implementing procedures for the high-priority missions of evacuation of wounded personnel (CASEVAC) and the dignified, culturally-appropriate transfer of fallen members of Afghan National Security Forces, were signed at Kabul International Airport, Afghanistan, on Jan. 23, 2013. (U.S. Air Force photo/Senior Airman Amber Williams)





Two C-130H models were delivered to the AAF from the United States, in order to continue the growth and increase the sustainability and autonomy of the AAF, as well as expand airlift capabilities.

An Afghan Air Force C-130 taxis onto the ramp under celebratory streams of water during a ceremony Oct. 9, 2013 at Kabul International Airport, Afghanistan. This plane is one of two newly delivered C-130H models to the AAF. With the addition of the C-130 to the inventory, the AAF now has six different aircraft, which offer a wide variety of capabilities. The aircraft provides medium airlift capabilities, allowing for better range as well as increased passenger and cargo movement. The C-130H can cross the entirety of Afghanistan without refueling and can carry 10 times the amount of cargo of a Cessna 208, another aircraft in the AAF inventory. (U.S. Air Force photo/Capt. Anastasia Wasem)


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/refurbishment...he-afghan-troops-has-commenced-pentagon-02998
The United States Department of Defense has said the refurbishment work of 53 UH-60 or Blackhawk helicopters for the Afghan security forces has commenced.

According to a new Pentagon report on Afghanistan “Under the ANDSF Road Map, the SMW will also expand to provide additional helicopter crews, consolidate the PC-12 aircraft into a new fixed-wing kandak, and create an aviation support kandak.”

The report further added that Afghan Air Force will have more than double the size of its fleet by 2023 as a result.

“This reporting period, construction began on the first two of six additional A-29s for the AAF, refurbishment commenced on the first 53 of a planned 159 UH-60As, and funding was allocated for AC-208 light-attack aircraft and 30 additional MD-530 helicopters,” the report said.

It also added that the pilot, maintainer, and support personnel changes will be made within the authorized tashkil level of 195,000 for the ANA.

This comes as efforts are underway by the Afghan government and the international allies of Afghanistan to increase the air power of the Afghan security forces.

The commander of the United States Central Command General Joseph L. Votel requested the US Congress to approve the budget for the Afghan forces Blackhawk program.

In his statement before the Senate Armed Services Committee earlier in March this year, Gen. Votel informed regarding the significant capability gaps in Afghan Air Force, saying “Going forward, transitioning from Russian to U.S. airframes will ensure Afghan forces have a more sustainable fleet that is interoperable with U.S. forces and will enhance the Afghans’ ability to operate independently of coalition forces. The U.S. government is considering a critical AAF initiative to replace the unsustainable Russian-manufactured aircraft fleet and make up for combat losses in Afghan transport helicopters by providing U.S. UH-60s.”

He said “The DoD-request of $814.5M for FY17 for the first year of our plan to recapitalize the Afghan fleet provides funding to procure 53 UH-60s, with refurbishment and modification of the first 18; 30 additional armed MD-530F helicopters; 6 additional A-29 attack aircraft; and five AC-208s. The requested FY2017 Afghan Security Forces Fund (ASFF) budget, including the 23 additional funds for the first year of this proposed aviation initiative, went to Congress on 10 Nov 2016.”


----------



## Hindustani78

According to Sputnik News

Modernization of four of the* 63* previously delivered Mi-17V5 helicopters to Afghanistan


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/afghan-air-fo...naissance-capability-for-the-first-time-03395

The Afghan Air Force for the time will get organic intelligence reconnaissance capability for the first time as efforts are underway to expand the capabilities of the Afghan forces.

The NATO-led Resolute Support mission in Afghanistan in its latest report has said the airpower of the AAF includes the Mi-17 (for air transport of troops and cargo, medical evacuations, and attack), the A-29 (a strike aircraft), the MD-530 (a small attack helicopter), the C-130 (airlift), and the C-208 (airlift with airdrop capability).

The report further adds that AAF is expanding and will include new capabilities such as the AC-208, an aircraft which, for the first time, will provide the AAF an organic intelligence surveillance reconnaissance capability. Also, they will be empowered with 159 new UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters and additional A-29s and MD-530s.

In the meantime, the alliance informs regarding the unprecedented progress the Afghan Air Force has made recently.

“Just as one example, last year, the Afghans led, planned, and executed a medical evacuation in which they managed to transport a soldier from the battlefield to a medical facility within one hour, the golden hour, saving his life,” explained U.S. Air Force Master Sgt. Terisa Filner, TAAC-Air medical superintendent.

This is just one example of how the Afghans have excelled in routine medical evacuations. In 2016 they successfully transported about 10,000 wounded soldiers for medical care. This translates into saving many lives, she added.

Another success highlighted by these NCOs was the first-ever operation to resupply forward deployed Afghan soldiers earlier this year, in which the Afghans led and executed an airdrop of 650 pounds of critical supplies in support of ground forces.

According to Resolute Support mission, a mission critical component of these successes are the air-to-ground coordination team and the Fly Away Security team. FAST provides security to the aircraft and the crew.

“The air-to-ground coordination team owns the battlefield. They are responsible to validate strikes and avoid civilian casualties. They cipher altitudes, set priorities of fires, set structure levels to destroy, suppress or neutralize the enemy, make safety calls, and constantly make life or death decisions with the ground commander,” explained Chief Warrant Officer 4 Davis R. Kalcevic, 438th Air Expeditionary Attack Squadron, – Train, Advise, Assist MD 530, instructor pilot.

Air power is a key capability that insurgents do not have, which places extra importance on the AAF mission. To put their successes into perspective, it takes about five to 10 years to build an Afghan pilot during peacetime. The AAF, with the help of coalition forces, is professionalizing these pilots and experts in about 18 months without sacrificing quality.

To save time, Afghan candidates are recruited directly from officer school. They undergo an aggressive process, conducting part-task training, which means concentrating efforts on specific areas they will be performing.

“We are building an enterprise. It is not only about the aircraft, it’s about maneuvering, maintenance, weather planning and sustainment. They have an authorized force of 8,017 members, and in 2017 we are on pace to meet or exceed the missions from 2016,” explained Brig. Gen. Phillip A. Stewart, TACC-Air commander, during the mission brief.

The new generation of Afghan leaders are striving for continued success, according to TAAC-Air leadership.

“The next generations of Afghan senior leaders will definitely help the junior enlisted and young NCOs to succeed and find their way … the new generation of Afghan airman and soldiers will thrive. There is no doubt,” Thetford said.

He was referring to current initiatives by Resolute Support leadership to bring new generations of leaders and position them in key areas of the Afghan National Defense and Security Forces.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/727-million-c...f-afghan-air-force-special-mission-wing-03364
The United States has awarded a contract worth around $727 million in support of the Afghan Air Force and Special Mission Wing as efforts are underway to boost the capabilities of the Afghan national defense and security forces.

“Leidos Innovation Corp., Gaithersburg, Maryland, was awarded a $727,689,796 firm-fixed-price contract to provide support for the Afghan Air Force (AAF) and Special Mission Wing (SMW) helicopter/fixed-wing fleets,” the Department of Defense said in a statement.

The statement further added that aids were solicited via the Internet with one received. Work will be performed in Kabul, Afghanistan, with an estimated completion date of May 31, 2020. Fiscal 2017 operations and maintenance (Army) funds in the amount of $126,689,243 were obligated at the time of the award.

This comes as the Afghan government and the country’s international allies including US and NATO have stepped up efforts to bolster the capabilities of the Afghan force and Air Force.

The commander of the United States Central Command General Joseph L. Votel requested the US Congress to approve the budget for the Afghan forces Blackhawk program.

In his statement before the Senate Armed Services Committee earlier in March this year, Gen. Votel informed regarding the significant capability gaps in Afghan Air Force and said “The DoD-request of $814.5M for FY17 for the first year of our plan to recapitalize the Afghan fleet provides funding to procure 53 UH-60s, with refurbishment and modification of the first 18; 30 additional armed MD-530F helicopters; 6 additional A-29 attack aircraft; and five AC-208s.”

He also added that the requested FY2017 Afghan Security Forces Fund (ASFF) budget, including the 23 additional funds for the first year of this proposed aviation initiative, went to Congress on 10 Nov 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/pentagon-approves-new-contract-for-afghan-air-force-worth-69-3-million-03365

The United States Department of Defense or Pentagon on Friday informed regarding the award of a new contract for the Afghan Air Force having a value of more than 69 million dollars.

“Orbital ATK, Fort Worth, Texas, has been awarded a $69,368,834 firm-fixed-price undefinitized contractual action for the Afghanistan Air Force AC-208 armed intelligence surveillance and reconnaissance aircraft requirement,” Pentagon said in a notification of award.

It further added that the work will be performed in Fort Worth, Texas, and is expected to be completed by Nov. 30, 2018.

“This contract is a pseudo foreign military sales requirement. Fiscal Afghan Security Forces funds in the amount of $33,990,728 are being obligated at time of award. The 645th Aeronautical Systems Group, Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, Ohio, is the contracting activity (FA8620-17-C-4048),” Pentagon added.

The AC-208 Combat Caravan offers a robust day/night intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance solution now available with precision counterinsurgency, intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance capabilities (ISR), according to te contracting firm.


It is easily convertible from “Clean Wing” ISR to armed operation with Hellfire Missiles.

This comes as the United States last month awarded a contract worth around $727 million in support of the Afghan Air Force and Special Mission Wing as efforts are underway to boost the capabilities of the Afghan national defense and security forces.

“Leidos Innovation Corp., Gaithersburg, Maryland, was awarded a $727,689,796 firm-fixed-price contract to provide support for the Afghan Air Force (AAF) and Special Mission Wing (SMW) helicopter/fixed-wing fleets,” the Department of Defense said in a statement.

The statement further added that aids were solicited via the Internet with one received. Work will be performed in Kabul, Afghanistan, with an estimated completion date of May 31, 2020. Fiscal 2017 operations and maintenance (Army) funds in the amount of $126,689,243 were obligated at the time of the award.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

The Afghan Air Force carried out a series of deadly airstrikes on Taliban positions in eastern Nuristan province of Afghanistan, leaving over fifty militants dead, the local officials said Saturday.

The provincial police chief of Nuristan General Mohiuddin Sarwari confirmed that the airstrikes were carried out on Friday in the vicinity of Barg-e-Matal district.

Gen. Mohiuddin further added that the information received by Nuristan police indicates at least fifty five Taliban insurgents were killed.

He said two senior leaders of the Taliban group identified as Ismail and Fazal Karim were also among those killed.


----------



## Hindustani78

“The first of 4 UH-60’s has completed its final technical evaluations and will be delivered to the Afghan Air Force in September.”

This comes as the Afghan government and the country’s international allies including US and NATO have stepped up efforts to bolster the capabilities of the Afghan force and Air Force.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Afghanistan Civil Aviation to get new radar system worth €24 million*
By Khaama Press - Sun Aug 06 2017, 4:00 pm

http://www.khaama.com/afghanistan-civil-aviation-to-get-new-radar-system-worth-e24-million-03295






The Afghanistan Civil Aviation Authority informed regarding the installation of a new radar system in a bid to increase the air control capacity of the civil aviation.

The General Director of the Civil Aviation Authority Mahmood Shah Habibi informed regarding the new plans during a press conference in Kabul today.

He said the new system will be installed with a total cost of 24 million Euros, calling it one of the most modern systems being used in the world.

Habibi further added that the new system will enable the Civil Aviation Authority to control the air in a better way.

According to Habibi, the installation of the new system will pave the way for further investments in the aviation sector and establishment of the new airlines, and reduce the cost by boosting the capacity of the civil aviation authority.

He said the Afghan government has stepped up to increase of the civil aviation authority in control the civil airspace after they took over the responsibility from the NATO-led coalition forces in 2015.

The General Director of the Civil Aviation Authority also added that the annual maintenance cost of the new radar system will be around 9 million Euros.

A ceremony was also organized in ARG Presidential Palace for the signing of the contract for the installation and maintenance of the new system.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/first-batch-of-black-hawks-for-afghan-air-force-arrive-in-kandahar-03474

The first batch of the UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters for the Afghan Air Force arrived in southern Kandahar province on Monday.

The NATO-led Resolute Support Mission in Afghanistan informed regarding the arrival of the first Black Hawks late on Monday.

In a short statement posted online, the alliance said “The first Afghan Air Force UH-60s arrived today at Kandahar Air Field. The AAF is transitioning from the Mi-17 to the UH-60 as part of recapitalization efforts to modernize the helicopter fleet.”

The statement further added “Recapitalization will provide the means to further develop professional, capable and sustainable Afghan Air Power.”

The alliance had earlier said “The first of 4 UH-60’s has completed its final technical evaluations and will be delivered to the Afghan Air Force in September.”

The Afghan government and the country’s international allies including US and NATO have stepped up efforts to bolster the capabilities of the Afghan force and Air Force.

The commander of the United States Central Command General Joseph L. Votel requested the US Congress to approve the budget for the Afghan forces Blackhawk program.

In his statement before the Senate Armed Services Committee earlier in March this year, Gen. Votel informed regarding the significant capability gaps in Afghan Air Force and said “The DoD-request of $814.5M for FY17 for the first year of our plan to recapitalize the Afghan fleet provides funding to procure 53 UH-60s, with refurbishment and modification of the first 18; 30 additional armed MD-530F helicopters; 6 additional A-29 attack aircraft; and five AC-208s.”

He also added that the requested FY2017 Afghan Security Forces Fund (ASFF) budget, including the 23 additional funds for the first year of this proposed aviation initiative, went to Congress on 10 Nov 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/afghan-air-fo...n-the-presence-of-top-defense-officials-03516

A top US army general conducted the maiden flight of the newly-supplied UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters in the presence of the senior defense officials. (Photos: NATO Resolute Support)

The maiden flight was conducted by the US army Major General Neil Thurgood.

“U.S. Army Maj. Gen. Neil Thurgood flew a UH-60 helicopter, which will soon join the Afghan Air Force fleet as part of the AAF’s modernization program,” the NATO-led Resolute Support mission said in a statement.

The statement further added “During the trip to Kandahar Airfield, the Assistant Minister of Defense for Strategy and Plans Tamim Asey and the 205th Corps Commander Afg. Maj. Gen. Iman Nazar Behbod joined Thurgood for a flight in the newly arrived Black Hawk.”

The first batch of the UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters for the Afghan Air Force arrived in southern Kandahar province on Monday.

The Afghan government and the country’s international allies including US and NATO have stepped up efforts to bolster the capabilities of the Afghan force and Air Force.

The introduction of UH-60 assault helicopter is included in the plans for the expansion of the Afghan Air Force, the NATO-led Resolute Support Mission has said.

“The world is taking notice of Afghan Air Power and its success against the enemy. The Afghan Air Force will more than double their fleet of aircraft over the next seven years,” the Resolute Support mission said last week.

The statement further adds “Along with the new arrival of UH-60 Blackhawks this week, plans include the introduction of AC-208 light attack and surveillance aircraft, A-29 attack aircraft and additional UH-60 assault and MD-530 attack helicopters to the force.”


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/preparations-underway-to-start-training-of-afghan-black-hawk-pilots-03526

Preparations are underway to start the training of the Afghan Air Force UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters. (Photo NATO Resolute Support Mission) 


The NATO-led Resolute Support Mission in Afghanistan in a Twitter post said the Assistant Minister of Defense Tamim Asey, a top General of 205th Corps of the Afghan Army Gen. Behbood, and Combined Security Transition Commands Gen. Neil Thurgood visited the future training center of the Black Hawk helicopters in Kandahar province.

The top security and defense officials arrived in Kandahar province recently to take delivery of the first batch of the Black Hawks which arrived in Kandahar last week.

The training of the Afghan pilots for the UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters is expected to kick off in coming October.

A spokesman for the NATO-led Resolute Support Mission Capt. William Salvin told The Military Times in July that the Black Hawk training aircraft are expected to arrive in Afghanistan sometime shortly after October 1, and training will start soon after that.

The Afghan Air Force is expecting to receive around 159 Black Hawk helicopters in coming years as part of the ongoing efforts by the international allies of the country for the modernization of the Afghan Air Force in a bid to boost the capabilities of the national defense and security forces.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/first-batch-o...-black-hawk-helicopters-training-in-usa-03694






The first batch of the Afghan Air Force pilots completed their trainings for the newly-deployed modern UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters.

The Afghan government says the first batch of four pilots have completed their training in the United States of America.

The officials are saying that the newly-trained pilots are expected to start services with the Afghan Air Force in the near future.

The Afghan pilots received their certificates during a ceremony organized in the United States last week, the Afghan Embassy in Washington said.

An Afghan envoy in Washington Abdul Hadi Barekzai has said the training for the second batch of the Afghan Air Force Black Hawk pilots will kick off in the near future.

The Afghan Air Force took formal delivery of the first batch of the UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters from the NATO forces earlier this month.

The Afghan Air Force is expecting to receive around 159 Black Hawk helicopters in coming years as part of the ongoing efforts by the international allies of the country for the modernization of the Afghan Air Force in a bid to boost the capabilities of the national defense and security forces.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/embraer-to-build-6-new-light-attack-aircraft-for-the-afghan-air-force-03720

The Embraer Defense & Security on Wednesday announced that the company in partnership with the Sierra Nevada Corporation will build six new light attack aircraft of A-29 Super Tucano type for the Afghan Air Force.

“Sierra Nevada Corporation (SNC) and its partner Embraer Defense & Security have received orders from the U.S. Air Force’s (USAF) A-29 Afghanistan Program for six more A-29 Super Tucano aircraft,” the company said in a statement.

The statement further added that the A-29 is used to conduct advanced flight training, aerial reconnaissance, and other A-29 Afghanistan Program operations. Production of these six new aircraft is to start immediately in Jacksonville, Florida and brings to 26 the total number of aircraft provided to the Program.

“We believe this decision demonstrates that the A-29 Super Tucano is the best aircraft for close air support operations, as well as the most proven, reliable and cost-effective solution for counterinsurgency and irregular warfare scenarios,” said Jackson Schneider, president and CEO of Embraer Defense & Security. “We are honored to continue to support the U.S. Government in this critical mission.”

The A-29 has been active in Afghanistan since early 2016.

According to Embraer, the A-29s ability to operate in rugged terrain, extreme climates, and austere locations with a small operational and maintenance footprint has resulted in successful operations from at least four bases in-country. SNC, together with Embraer, developed and delivered the light attack capability from program start to combat capability in just three years, including all supporting equipment and training systems.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/leidos-confirms-receiving-728-contract-in-support-of-afghan-air-force-03731

A leading science and technology company, Leodos, has confirmed the company has received a contract in support of the Afghan Air Force worth around $728 million.

“Leidos (NYSE: LDOS), a FORTUNE 500® science and technology company, was awarded a prime contract by the U.S. Army to support the Afghanistan Air Force (AAF) and Special Mission Wing (SMW) helicopter and fixed-wing fleets,” the company said in a statement.

The statement further added that work will be performed in Kabul, Afghanistan, with an estimated completion date of May 31, 2020 at a total potential contract value up to $728 million.

“Through the Afghanistan Contractor Logistics Support contract, Leidos will deliver all flight operations, maintenance, and logistics, and will provide mentoring for the AAF and SMW to operate and maintain aircraft. Leidos has applied its logistics and operations expertise in Afghanistan to support the AAF and SMW, while also providing aviation services to the customer,” the statement added.

“This award reflects our commitment to the customer’s mission,” said Leidos Defense & Intelligence President Tim Reardon. “We look forward to continuing to provide superior flight operations, maintenance, logistics, and mentoring expertise.”

Leidos is a FORTUNE 500® science and technology solutions and services leader working to solve the world’s toughest challenges in the defense, intelligence, homeland security, civil, and health markets.

This comes as the Afghan government with the support of its international allies and NATO has stepped up efforts to boost the capabilities of Afghan national defense and security forces, particularly the Afghan Air Force.

The Embraer Defense & Security on Wednesday announced that the company in partnership with the Sierra Nevada Corporation will build six new light attack aircraft of A-29 Super Tucano type for the Afghan Air Force.

“Sierra Nevada Corporation (SNC) and its partner Embraer Defense & Security have received orders from the U.S. Air Force’s (USAF) A-29 Afghanistan Program for six more A-29 Super Tucano aircraft,” the company said in a statement.

The statement further added that the A-29 is used to conduct advanced flight training, aerial reconnaissance, and other A-29 Afghanistan Program operations. Production of these six new aircraft is to start immediately in Jacksonville, Florida and brings to 26 the total number of aircraft provided to the Program.

*****************


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.khaama.com/afghan-air-force-to-receive-58-armed-black-hawk-helicopters-03826

The Afghan Air Force is expected to receive 58 armed UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters as part of the $1 billion deal to provide 159 helicopters to the Afghan forces until 2024, it has been reported. (Photo: Stars and Stripes)

According to Stars and Stripes military newspaper, as part of the Black Hawk deal, UH-60A models are being upgraded to a UH-60A+ variant with more powerful engines. Fifty-eight of the aircraft will be fitted with additional rocket pods and machine guns to provide close air support like the Mi-17s.

Army Maj. Alexmi Lugo, a program manager with NATO’s Train, Advise, Assist Command-Air unit, has told the paper that the training of the Afghan pilots for the helicopters is underway.

This comes as the Afghan government with the support of its international allies and NATO has stepped up efforts to boost the capabilities of Afghan national defense and security forces, particularly the Afghan Air Force.

The NATO defense ministerial also concluded in Brussels last week with the Resolute Support mission mainly consisting train, advise, and assist mission to the Afghan forces being a part of the meeting.

According to a statement by the alliance, the Ministers also agreed on the importance of funding for the Afghan security forces, and welcomed Afghanistan’s intention to make further progress on reforms and reconciliation.

The NATO Secretary General ahead of the meeting had said the alliance will also review progress and discuss what more need to be done to enhance Afghan combat capabilities as he insisted that the alliance will stand united with the conditions-based approach.


----------



## Hindustani78

The US forces based in Afghanistan in coordination with the Afghan security forces carried out more airstrikes on drugs production facilities in Helmand province, incurring a financial loss of up to $4 million.

“Carrier-based U.S. Navy F/A-18 Super Hornets conduct a strike on multiple narcotics production facilities in Helmand province on December 7, 2017, as part of an ongoing campaign by the Afghan National Defense and Security Forces (ANDSF) and United States Forces-Afghanistan (USFOR-A) to cut off the economic lifelines and degrade their ability to continue operations,” the US Forces Afghanistan said in a statement.

A video purportedly showing the bombing of one of the facility was also published online by the US forces.

This comes as the commander of the NATO-led Resolute Support Mission and the US forces in Afghanistan Gen. John Nicholson said last month that the attacks on financial engine will continue as heavy losses have been inflicted on the group and its associated in recent raids.

“In just over three days’ worth of operations, the Afghan 215th Corps, their special forces commandos, their air force, in close cooperation with U.S. forces, removed between $7 million and $10 million of revenue from the pocketbook,” Gen. Nicholson said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.khaama.com/afghan-air-force-size-to-be-tripled-by-2023-says-us-general-04040

The size of the Afghan Air Force will be tripled by 2023 as efforts are underway to boost the capabilities of the Afghan Air Forces which have proven as effective and lethal in the fight against terrorism, a senior US General has said.

U.S. Air Force Brigadier General Lance Bunch, the direcotr of the future operations, told reporters on Tuesday that the Afghan forces conducted their combat operations through 2017 with the lowest level of support from the coalition forces in the 16-year war here, and yet has had some of the most success they’ve ever had, showing they are, in fact, leading the fight and we are there to advise and enable them.

He said “Key pieces that you’re seeing is that the Afghan Air Force itself, one of the more lethal organizations they have, and one that we’re looking to triple in size by 2023, is conducting significantly more air operations in direct support of the ANDSF on the battlefield, to the tune of 500 more sorties this year than they did the year before.”

“And so we are currently able to work with and enable the Afghan National Defense Forces as they conduct successful combat operations on the battlefield. We’re working with the Afghan Air Force to continue to build their capacity,” Gen. Bunch added.

According to Gen. Bunch, the first four UH-60 Black Hawks were delivered to the Afghan Air Force, and the first six pilots have already graduated from training.


“We expect to have eight full crews at the beginning of the fighting season in 2018. And those Black Hawk helicopters are just the first of up to 159 that we’re going to provide them,” he said.


----------



## Incog_nito

Seems that India is building helicopter transport and attack fleet of ANA!


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.khaama.com/ghani-says-s...onsidered-to-boost-the-afghan-air-power-04303

President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani has said special arrangements are being considered to boost the capabilities of the Afghan Air Force.

He made the remarks during his visit to a military base of the Afghan armed forces in Kabul where he said the government is working to further boost the fighting the capabilities of the Afghan Special Operations forces.

According to President Ghani, the government is also considering special arrangements to boost the capabilities of the Afghan Air Force and further steps will be taken in this regard in the near future.

This comes as efforts are underway to further bolster the fighting capabilities of the Afghan national defense and security forces.

U.S. Air Force Brigadier General Lance Bunch, the director of the future operations, had earlier said the Afghan Air Force is one of the more lethal organizations of the Afghan National Defense and Security Forces and that efforts are underway to triple the size of the Afghan Air Force by 2023.

According to Gen. Bunch, the first four UH-60 Black Hawks were delivered to the Afghan Air Force, and the first six pilots have already graduated from training.

“We expect to have eight full crews at the beginning of the fighting season in 2018. And those Black Hawk helicopters are just the first of up to 159 that we’re going to provide them,” he said.


----------



## FuturePAF

An interesting Video to better understand the true state of the Afghan Air force (at the end of 2019)





Some highlights but the video is worth the watch if anyone is interested in the actual state of the AAF

-3:20 speaker asserts China may try to take the FOBs in the panhandle
-6:30 Tajiks even posted in Uzbek areas "would be send home in days" (can't overcome the ethnic diffuclties)
-14:15 2015 MD-530 rockets and gun pods only
-14:30 2016 A-29, can carry up to approx. 1000 lb on the wings (such as two GBU-38 500 lb. GPS-guided bombs)
-15:20 2018 AC-208 (armed with hellfires actually APKWS and IR targetting pod; probably Flir Systems EO/IR/laser designator turret)
-17:30 Ethnic based Corps stagnent in their areas
-21:25 unreliable personnel sent to Shindand
-23:10 ORBAT
-33:10 How the AAF really works, and what the ANA did online 
-35:50-37:05 How the AAF really really works (interesting assessment at 37:00)
-42:20-45:45 an OP the FC should look at
-46:45-49:30 another OP the FC should look at
-51:20 Limitations of the employment of Afghan Air Power and recommendations
-53:20-54:15 OFS
-1:12:00-1:15:00 Future of the AAF and accidents (with a realistic sobering assessment of the prospects of the AAF)

One key bonus point. you can tell someone cares to know some detail about Afghanistan when it refers to the people there as Afghans. those that don't really have in depth knowledge or care to know much call them Aghanis (which is the name of their money). just an interesting point that lets me know who is really interested in the country and who is just thinking of it as a notch in their career. (you see the correction in this video at 6:08)


----------



## FuturePAF

Afghan Air Force these days.









Special Report: Afghan pilots assassinated by Taliban as U.S. withdraws


Afghan Air Force Major Dastagir Zamaray had grown so fearful of Taliban assassinations of off-duty forces in Kabul that he decided to sell his home to move to a safer pocket of Afghanistan's sprawling capital.




www.reuters.com


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430467274025099266


----------

